# New rebatching technique.



## Inodoro Pereyra (Jul 1, 2009)

At Heartsong's suggestion, here's the link:

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9267&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## heartsong (Jul 1, 2009)

*x*

  bless your heart!   

i find this method fascinating and want to try it when i get home!

i'm a "happy camper" again!

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Inodoro Pereyra (Jul 1, 2009)

No, THANK YOU!
Let me know how it goes...


----------



## heartsong (Sep 12, 2009)

*x*

bump for castor fan: this is the one i want to try next!


----------



## tangled_panda (Sep 22, 2009)

I think that is kinda like what I have been doing, I call it a 50/50 rebatch.  I get my oils warm in the crock pot (like for a 1lb batch) dump in a lb of soap shavings and mix them in, then I add the lye water (just enough for the 1lb batch) and treat it like normal HP.  It turned out pretty well (last time I did it was a few years ago)


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

I wonder if I could use this method to save a batch of Oatmeal, milk and honey soap I made?
It's a one pound batch, but I used 1% cow's milk instead of water to mix with the lye, and then OP in the mold as well, and the honey made it overheat so it kinda bubbled out some. It came out very oily, but that seemed to absorb. It came out very deep brown, so I was thinking of using it as shreds in a lighter soap, but when I cut into a bar, I see that it's all oily inside too
 :cry: 

Should I try rebatching it into a new batch or just chuck it? I'd hate to ruin another batch!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, I gave it a try!
I heated 1 pound of oils in the crock pot , then added the grated soap from my too-oily batch. It was a 1-pound batch, but the grated soap weighed 1-3/4 pounds. 
I let it cook on high for about 20 minutes, then SB it till it looked like very oily applesauce. 
Next I mixed in the lye water (I calculated it with soap calc for 30% water and 3% superfat) and SB that off and on till it looked smooth. 
Then I added my f/o (creamy cinnamon chai) and SB some more till it was well mixed. 
It became very thick after adding the F/O, so I worked quickly to get it into the mold. 
I'm not sure how smooth the bars are going to be, but hopefully they won't be oily anymore and they will smell much better. 

I'l post pics when I cut them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's my result. Wish I had a photo of the original soap before I started. It was so fugly that I hadn't taken any pics. I'm pretty happy with the results. It smells lovely- Creamy Cinnamon Chai- and the oily weeping is gone! Yeay...still not a fabulous colour, but overall I'm pleased that it has been rescued from going in the garbage. Thanks for the tips!


----------

